# new member marketplace



## dan_88 (May 12, 2011)

i joined as a member the other day but still have no access to the for sale sections. Is there anything i need to do?

thanks


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Dan, System is not working correctly at present & requires manual intervention. Will inform a Committee member.
Hoggy.


----------



## dan_88 (May 12, 2011)

Thanks for your help Hoggy


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Dan, You should have access now, John-H has sorted it. 8) 
Hoggy.


----------



## NoMark (Jul 6, 2011)

Hi Hoggy,

I seem to be having the same problem, unable to see the "Marketplace" forum.

Could I be having the same issues?

Thanks for your help.

Mark.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Mark, Will PM admin,unless they see this post first. 
The system is not working correctly & requires manual intervention & only certain committee members can do it.
I wish Mods could change the access.
Hoggy.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Mark, Should have access now or very soon anyway, John-H has sorted it.
Hoggy.


----------



## NoMark (Jul 6, 2011)

Hoggy said:


> Hi Mark, Should have access now or very soon anyway, John-H has sorted it.
> Hoggy.


Thanks mate, much appreciated.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Hoggy said:


> Hi Mark, Will PM admin,unless they see this post first.
> The system is not working correctly & requires manual intervention & only certain committee members can do it.
> I wish Mods could change the access.
> Hoggy.


Just to clarify it's not the TTOC as such that change your status , it's the ******** admin .


----------



## dan_88 (May 12, 2011)

Hoggy said:


> Hi Dan, You should have access now, John-H has sorted it. 8)
> Hoggy.


Yes mate, all sorted 

cheers


----------



## sankey7 (Jun 30, 2010)

Sorry Dan i don't mean to hijack your thread but I didnt want to start a new thread about market place.

When you become eligible for the marketplace will it come up automatically or do i have to notify someone?

Cheers


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Sankey, Once you get your membership No. follow instructions in link to display your No. in Sig. Banner.
viewtopic.php?f=1&t=158721
Access should be automatic, but not working correctly at present & Admin have to do it manually, so let us know if no access to market place, once you have your No. in Sig.
Hoggy.


----------

